# Help me choose Moccamaster please!



## SadGamerGeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi from a new member!

My other half and I are filter coffee drinkers, normally making enough for a couple of mugs at a time. Because of this I've decided to replace our ageing budget coffee maker with a decent filter only machine. After much research it looks like a Technivorm Moccamaster fits the bill. We generally drink our coffee immediately after it's brewed, so a glass carafe will be fine, plus those models are a bit shorter which is good as it'll be under a wall unit.

So, I've narrowed it down to two models:

Moccamaster KB741 Manual filter basket open/half/closed control.

Moccamaster KBG741 Automatic filter basket switch that closes when carafe removed.

I've read articles that say filter makers are generally designed to produce the ideal brew when making a full pot, and the "half" control on the KB741 allows you to get a perfect half carafe brew. If that's the case, does that mean the KBG741 should be avoided for people like me who mostly brew half a carafe? If so, can anyone suggest where I can buy a KB741? The UK sellers I've found (not many of them) all seem to be just selling the newer, KBG741 model.

Oh, and if you think I'm making a big mistake going for a Moccamaster, feel free to tell me what I should be looking at









For info, I've ordered a Baratza Encore to go with it.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Richard


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Technivorm is very good, I love mine, but if I was buying again I'd take a look at the Behmor Brazen. It's a little cheaper than the TV and you can program individual phases of the brew such as bloom time and temperature. It's far more flexible than the TV and with some tweaking you can lock in the best program for your taste.

It's £150 from Hasbean

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/brewers/products/behmor-brazen-plus


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

I have both.

If you want to tweak go for the Brazen above is a good solid brewer. Also has the advantage of pre infusion which can be set as can a timer to start early doors if you happy to leave grounds that long in there. Jug is also vacuum type but not spill proof

If you just want to put coffee in a filter and add water in the reservoir (oversimplified but basically there) then the moccamaster is hard to beat, don't get too hung up on the relative merits of the flap for smaller brews as the non flap version works well from 500ml up (most of mine are 750ml).

To answer another of your original questions, don't discount the thermos version of KBGT 741 as whilst it is a little bit taller it still fits easily under std kitchen cabinets and currently not much more expensive than the glass version with the added benefits of breakproof jug, keeps coffee hot for ages (have brewed into a pre warmed jug, taken away with me to a meeting 3 hours away and still had surprisingly hot cup of coffee up to 2 hours after that), no hot plate to boil (ruin) your coffee (the brazen also dispenses into a vacuum flask but does have a hole in the lid, whereas MM has a separate brewing tube and lid)

Hope of help

John


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

As long as it's a technivorm you'll be happy. Look good and built well.


----------



## SadGamerGeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

I have just found a UK store that sells the manual model! http://www.morethancoffee.co.uk/product/technivorm-clubline-10-filter-machine/

I have sent them an email just to confirm it really is that model. Has anyone had any particular good/bad experience with that store?


----------

